# Smokey Purple



## prppygrl69 (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow so it has been A LOOOONG time since i've done a tutorial!That is some work man....we should get paid to do this hahahaha jk....well,jokingly being serious lol.PLEASE IGNORE the huge pimple on my forehead....i've been breaking out horribly lately
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So i did a Smoky Purple look....pretty easy...ENJOY!
Everything i used




Revlon Colorstay
Milani Quad in Wild Violets
Blacktrack Fluidline
Paint in Canton Candy
Covergirl bronzer
Grape  and Kitschmas pig
Shadowy Lady,Beauty Marked,and Rebel Red e/s
Bonnebell Bronzer
Highlighter from Physicians Formula
Covergirl blush in True Plum(not pictured)
Rimmel Soft Kohl e/l in Jet black(not pictured)
Bare Minerals "handy" Kabuki brush lol that cracks me up....it's my haaandy daaany....kabuki brush lol ok moving on
182 brush...which needs to be clean i know lol
And two brushes from Aloette(spell?)one is for blending(not pictured here)and the other is a small angle brush i use for e/l
Rimmel Magnifier mascara
Fleur De Light l/g(not pictured)

Ok so start with your prepared face.I usually do foundation and all that before everything.




Then apply your base.I used Canton Candy from MAC.Iusually use this amount for both eyes




Now the fun part.To get that angle i usually do.I use tape.It's not all that sticky usually i pat it down to make sure it doesn't stick too much and after i put it on i'll put some loose powder down under my eyes so i can brush off whatever falls under my eyes.So apply your Grape pig on lid like so




From the Milani quad i used the bottom right color over the grape pig








Should look something like that.The tape was too sticky and tightened my lid on the side,so that's why you see those lines at the edges...but that's easily fixed when you're done.
Now the top right color from the Milani quad i used to blend by the crease




This is what you should have so far




Now you can add your Shadowy Lady,Beauty Marked,and your Rebel Red e/s on lid




Then apply Kitschmas pig on browbone and to blend those color together




Now line...I forgot to put this in the picture of everything i used.It's Rimmel Soft Kohl in Jet Black




Now i use the angled brush from Aloette to apply the bottom right e/s from the Milani quad




You should have this




Now curl lashes....apply mascara...and do your brows while you're waiting on the mascara to dry so you can put on another coat if you'd like




Now i apply the Bonnebell bronzer to my nose and cheeks




Then i apply the Covergirl blush in True Plum




Then blend blend blend




Then i apply the PF highlighter to the apples of my cheeks








then the Covergirl bronzer on cheeks to blend the highlighter and blush together more




Apply l/g in your shade of choice and allll done!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 25, 2007)

Very pretty!  The tape trick sounds really neat!  I love the shape it makes on your eyes!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Very pretty!  The tape trick sounds really neat!  I love the shape it makes on your eyes!_

 
Thanks girl.It's so easy.I'm lazy so i hate having to hold something there to get that shape.Someone said they used tape(dunno if it was here or not)and i tried it and can't step away from it now lol.


----------



## M.I.A. (Nov 25, 2007)

I THINK YOU ARE SO GORGEOUS!
good god! lol

love the angle/cat eye effect
im going to have to try it


----------



## prppygrl69 (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.I.A.* 

 
_I THINK YOU ARE SO GORGEOUS!
good god! lol

love the angle/cat eye effect
im going to have to try it




_

 
Thanks doll.Hope it works for ya.


----------



## sulci (Nov 25, 2007)

wow this is great, thanks

you look gorgeous


----------



## Hilly (Nov 25, 2007)

you're a beauty!


----------



## user79 (Nov 25, 2007)

Great tut, that tape method really works well, doesn't it?


----------



## prppygrl69 (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Great tut, that tape method really works well, doesn't it?_

 
Thanks and yup it sure does.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 25, 2007)

thats a gorgeous look


----------



## nunu (Nov 25, 2007)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## delidee32 (Nov 25, 2007)

You look Fabulous, I love the tape trick and purple looks awesome on you.  Thanks for the tut.....


----------



## MacMickey (Nov 26, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## black_crx (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for this tut and for sharing the tape trick with us! You look so pretty and purple is the right color for you.. beautiful!


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 26, 2007)

beautiful! i loveee the tape trick, I must try it.


----------



## happy*phantom (Nov 26, 2007)

Luv this tut! It's well done and I really appreciate the tape trick.


----------



## OliviaChristine (Nov 27, 2007)

Awesome tut! Thanks for posting


----------



## Mo6ius (Nov 27, 2007)

This is very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

Gorgeous shape--thanks for this tut!


----------



## sophistichic (Dec 11, 2007)

Gorgeous tut! It looks fabulous thanks!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 12, 2007)

You have an awesome haircut.  You are adorable.  The tutorial is fantastic.  I will have to try that tape trick.  Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## glamdoll (Dec 12, 2007)

beautiful!!


----------



## Ciara (Dec 13, 2007)

i love this. 
i def gotta try the tape trick.

thanks!!!


----------



## Suzyn (Dec 15, 2007)

Yay! Beautiful!  Add me to the list of those trying the tape trick.  Thanks Lady.


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Dec 16, 2007)

awesome look!!!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Dec 16, 2007)

ooh ur so gorgeous hun!


----------



## breathless (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## About Face (Dec 20, 2007)

These Eyes are so HOT!!! I will be getting this Quad


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 20, 2007)

the tape trick is so cool can't wait to try it


----------



## Patricia (Dec 22, 2007)

wow i would have never thought of using tape!!! thanks!!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 22, 2007)

Pretty.


----------



## Dulcemiel (Mar 5, 2008)

Great trick, the colors are gorgeous! Thanks


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 5, 2008)

ooooh i love purple!!!!! that tape trick is great


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 5, 2008)

gorgeous!  And great tape idea.


----------



## woopsydaissy (Mar 8, 2008)

I just LOVE your purples! What a beautiful job you've done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will try to do a purple look soon. I hope it turns out as lovely as yours


----------



## applefrite (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice job ! I now will think : stick before eyes makeup !


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 8, 2008)

You look gorgeous.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 14, 2008)

i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ill have to try that tape trick too x


----------



## msmomobeans (Mar 18, 2008)

stunning!
beautiful!
amazing!
i'm in love with your tut. <3


----------



## giggles1972 (Mar 18, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## M0NiCAxBO0 (Mar 18, 2008)

Lovely tut! I should try this look one day! Beautiful!


----------



## pinkstar (Mar 19, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Rockette13 (Mar 20, 2008)

I love this!!!


----------



## amanda1210 (Mar 22, 2008)

Very beautiful! That tape trick is really smart, it makes the angle "perfect"!


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Mar 22, 2008)

I've been eying that Milani quad, now you made it official... I'm getting it on my next CVS trip!!! TY


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Mar 24, 2008)

V.nice. Thanks for the tape tip too - will def be trying that one


----------



## Trista (Mar 24, 2008)

Awesome Tut! You look gorgeous!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 26, 2008)

Love This!!!


----------



## Taghyra (Mar 27, 2008)

This is simply amazing, but I tried that tape trick and it did not work lol! I definitely loved the look I ended up with though


----------



## amoona (Mar 27, 2008)

omg tape trick ... thats awesome. its so easy and i never thought of it haha i'm so going to steal it. seems easier then using a q-tip afterwards.


----------



## Navessa (Mar 27, 2008)

smokin' hot!

thanks for the tape trick!


----------



## babiid0llox (Mar 30, 2008)

Woah your eyes look amazing loving the purple and the mascara made your eyes pop!

Also what kind of tape did you use?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 2, 2008)

hey! thats a really neat trick with the tape, i love your eyes!!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Apr 2, 2008)

OMG this is so pretty!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Must try it out!


----------

